
After 3 Deaths, Revel Resumes NYC Moped Service with Stricter Rules - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/26/nyregion/revel-nyc-rules-helmet.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/sQCqZ](http://archive.is/sQCqZ)

